# going rate for a



## MFD18 (Jul 21, 2006)

F-550 with a 9' Ft Fisher plow...in a commercial lot...and as a subcontractor?...in Boston?


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

I get $65 with my dump on for the town. So doing lots I would say around $80 per hour.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I would look to get around $75-85 for that truck as a sub. If you were plowing for the town or state, you should be getting at least $90 for that setup.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

To get $90 from the state you have to have a 10 wheeler with an 11 foot plow. I beleive power angle gets $5 per hour more. When you plow for the state or a town you spend more time sitting than you do plowing. Then when you are plowing roads you put it in drive and go, no backing up, spinning tires, and you rarely get stuck. I think that it puts less stress on the truck and driver. Also you have a 4 hour gurantee. We have been called to the yard several times, sat for an hour, all it does is rain then go home and get 4 hours.


----------



## MFD18 (Jul 21, 2006)

i just talked to the city of medford...$63/hr for my F-550 with 9' plow...no 4 hour min...i talked to town of Reading the guys said he thinks it would be $75/hr but they dont need anyone


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

MFD, I live in medford but do not have a plow truck yet. I was wondering if you knew the "rules" for plowing with the city.


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

Is that with sand ?? I charge $175 for my 350 with sand for private lots. So far the lowballers have been striking. Had one of the underbid by $300:realmad: This guy is going to make NO money on that lot.


----------

